# What's Your Daily Skin Care Routine?



## Geek2 (Aug 16, 2017)

What's your daily skin care routine?

Share your am and pm routine here and let's help each other out by giving ideas on skin care products that work. I thought it would be fun to get this type of thread going again. We used to have a similar and encourage all you lurkers to chime in too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> We are a community of beauty obsessed so let's help each other out because the beauty struggle is real right? Aren't we all looking for the best next thing in skin care? I've tried hundreds if not thousands of products and still try new ones only because I love to do it. I had my skin care set for a while but then got bored and started using different products again and not a day goes by that I don't at least window shop at Sephora.  :lol: I'm a huge fan of Korean skin care too but I just love skin care in similar and trying out new products is fun. I hope you all with join me in sharing our routines so that others can get information and ideas for theirs and we can all talk about what works and what doesn't.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 16, 2017)

I'll share my yesterday's routine to get this thread going. For reference my skin is more of a combo sensitive with subtle signs of aging lol

AM

Tatch gentle rice cleaner (sample size)

Erborian Eau Ginseng toner (I've been using this for a while and the bottle is almost gone)

Missha Time revolution essence

Dr. Jart tiger grass cream (sample size)

PM

Boscia Detoxifying Black Cleanser (this once feels weird because it feels warm once you mix if with water) (sample size)

Le Metier sheet mask (I finally got around using this after getting it when being part of the sub)

Clarins Multi active night cream (sample size)


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 18, 2017)

Here is my routine from yesterday

AM

Skin food rice brightening scrub cleanser

Erborian Eau Ginseng toner

L'Oreal Revitalift triple power moisturizer

PM

Neutrogena cleansing wipes (I was too lazy to do anything else)

Farmacy sleep tight night balm


----------



## iPretty949 (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm trying a new routine for a week now despite sticking to The Ordinary full routine for months.

The changing weather makes my skin go crazy, I do not even know which part of my routine I can change.

It has been humid lately and my usual normal skin became so dry (as per last facial I had), I was told to use heavy moisturizer at night so my skin will be hydrated in the morning. Being the rebel I am, I don't listen to instructions. 

Anyway, my morning skin routine goes like this:

OLEHENRIKSEN  Balance It All

1. Cleanser -- Find Your Balance™ Oil Control Cleanser

2. Toner -- Balancing Force™ Oil Contol Toner

3. Moisturizer -- Counter Balance™ Oil Control Hydrator

Influenster sent me a set to try and glad that I am able to use them because suddenly my dry skin goes oily during daytime.

You can buy a trial set in Sephora if you do not want to commit to full sizes.





For nightime, I do not usually have time for a complex routine. I am a SAHM so I do not wear makeup all the time. If I do, I use DHC oil cleanser to remove my makeup.

1. Cleanser -- Shamanuti Activated Charcoal cleanser (sample size from Birchbox)

2. Toner -- evian facial spray

3. Moisturizer -- Farsali Rose Gold Elixir

I had been using the Farsali elixir but still contemplating if I'll continue. It just sits on my skin the whole night, then when I wash my face in the morning, my skin feels so dry. Also, I got a little breakout as I understand that my skin is adjusting to my new routine. Hopefully next week, my skin goes back to normal, if not, I'll go back to using The Ordinary Lactic Acid serum.


----------



## alliemoore87 (Oct 19, 2017)

For my routine I really only use three products! I am very simplistic when it comes to skincare, and to be completely honest I've always been a bit lazy. So it took me awhile to find products that are easy for me to use and to remember to use. In the morning I use neutrogena naturals cleanser, toner, and then neutrogena moisturizer for sensitive skin. At night to remove my makeup I only use ONE product as my nighttime regimen. I use Albolene Moisturizing Cleanser because it removes my makeup in one swoop with no water or soap and leaves my face so moisturized and ready for bed. This is definitely my favorite product I've found thus far and it's an essential part of my skincare regimen (link removed).Here's the link so you can see for yourselves because this a product I want everyone to know about.


----------



## yunoyona (Nov 9, 2017)

I am addicted to the skin care.

My skin is sensitive so I always use good and natural products for skin care.

Products from www.radhabeauty.com/ are really god. I am using products from this store regularly. The products are all natural.


----------



## DollSkin25 (Jan 12, 2018)

So, I just started Obagi ZO Skin Health and here's my protocol - this has been doing wonders for me of late:

Morning routine with all products from the ZO Skin line:

CLEANSE: Oilacleanse

EXFOLIATE: Exfoliating Polish 

TONE: Balatone

SOOTHE: Daily Power Defence

TREAT WITH ACTIVES: Melamin

PROTECT: Sunscreen with Primer SPF 30

Night routine:

CLEANSE: Oilacleanse

TONE: Balatone

SOOTHE: Daily Power Defence

TREAT WITH ACTIVES: Retamax + Melamix

No irritation or redness so far.. fingers crossed!

Woops I forgot, I also use Clinique's makeup remover to get rid of eye makeup..


----------



## LindaWilson (Feb 8, 2018)

In morning I wash my face with cleanser. I am very cautious about in skin matter. I always prefer organic beauty products for the skin. Products from Kaiame Naturals are really good. From few months I am using these products and really satisfied.


----------



## DollSkin25 (Feb 9, 2018)

DollSkin25 said:


> So, I just started Obagi ZO Skin Health and here's my protocol ...


Same routine, slightly modified:

Morning routine:

CLEANSE: Oilacleanse

EXFOLIATE: Exfoliating Polish 

TREAT: 10% C Bright Serum

TONE: Balatone

SOOTHE: Daily Power Defence

PROTECT: MD Solarsciences Tinted Mineral Creme SPF 30

Night routine:

CLEANSE: Oilacleanse

TONE: Balatone

SOOTHE: Daily Power Defence

TREAT WITH ACTIVES: Retamax


----------



## PetersJulia (Feb 14, 2018)

In the morning and at night I've been using Sephora's oil cleanser (love the scent) as well as a salicylic acid cleanser for acne (brand changes but right now using neutrogena).  The double cleanse seems to work well for me especially at night with all the dirt and makeup to remove. In the morning I follow it with Coola sunblock, then primer and makeup.  At night I follow it with truth serum and Julep sleeping mask.


----------



## neoskin (Feb 23, 2018)

Hyderabad is a highly polluted area in India. So, whenever I come from office or whenever I go to the office, I use facewash to clean my face.


----------



## alinarussel (Mar 14, 2018)

*Skincare routine varies among different skin types. Before you build skincare routine, firstly you must know about your skin type. I personally prefer natural product for my skin such as aloe vera gel, coconut oils and also drink more water to keep your skin hydrated. *


----------



## alinarussel (Mar 30, 2018)

*Before you build skincare routine, firstly you must know about your skin type then you can build your skincare routine. I personally use organic product for my skin such as aloe vera gel, coconut oil, visalift face miracle serum etc that keep my skin healthy, smooth and glowing.*


----------



## gefo (Apr 3, 2018)

I start my skincare by washing the skin with a scrub and then eat something healthy like Fruits.


----------



## SilvanaW (Apr 4, 2018)

This year I reacquainted myself with toner and exfoliating. At first, exfoliating made me a little flakey, I found out later that was normal. I use a simple 4 step process

Step 1: Cleanse/exfoliate, using my face brush. I had a roommate in high school who was from Japan, she got me hooked on the face brush. 

Step 2: WIpe away the cleanser with a face shammy

Step 3: Appy toner using organic cotton round.

Step 4: Apply eye cream and moisturizer.

Once a week or so I will give myself a face mask, usually one with activated charcoal. Occasionally I will do some additional exfoliating with a sugar/coconut oil scrub I make myself.


----------



## Vert Cosmetics (Apr 11, 2018)

I starts my day with Vert Natural Beauty Cosmetics Like Oats Milk &amp; Shea Butter Face Wash. This fresh and organic face wash is a must buy for normal to dry skin


----------



## AudreyH (May 17, 2018)

I struggled with acne for a while and finally, this routine helped me get clear skin once and for all:

MORNING

Cetaphil Gentle Cleanser

CetaVe AM Moisturizer

Sunscreen

NIGHT

Cetaphil Gentle Cleanser

CetaVe PM Moisturizer

mixed with

Vilten (1.5% Retinoid)


----------



## mchambers1941 (May 18, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I have recently been looking into organic products and am hoping someone can tell me about good (or bad) organic skincare products they have used or have heard good things about. I know the organic is supposed to be better so i would like to try one or several if you have any suggestions.


----------



## MariaSamantha (Jun 25, 2018)

I made 5 steps. You should try this way. 
_- Face cleansing
- Toner/Lotion
- Special Treatment (Serum)
- Skin Moisturizing
- Sunscreen_


----------



## Veronica Utterback (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi,

Thank you for asking.

Well to be honest, for me it is quite difficult to follow a steady skincare routine to follow. Because now and then I get to try and review different skincare and beauty products. With so much skin care advice out there and multitudes of products to choose from, it can be difficult to know where to focus your energy.


----------



## Clairenor21 (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi guys!

I just moisturize with a hydrating moisturizer and then I lock it in with moroccan argan oil, that I know is cruelty-free, it’s from Virginic: https://virginic.com/collections/oils/products/moroccan-argan-oil 

In the morning I don't really use any face wash (I've heard you're not supposed to wash your face in the morning). I’ve been using the Bobbi Brown hydrating moisturizer. 

this one: https://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/product/14007/12761/skincare/moisturizer/hydrating-face-cream/fh10 . 

However, I'm looking for a brand that would be completely cruelty-free. Any recommendations for oily skin?

In the evening I use any natural makeup remover, antibacterial face wash, Pixi toner, physicians formula moisturizer and then moroccan oil again.


----------



## Natalie Hilscher (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi there!

*CLEANSE* (morning and night): I usually use a simple face wash in the morning and in the evening. Clinique liquid facial soap is probably my favorite.

*EXFOLIATE* (nighttime): I really love *De Lu Chamomile Almond Body Scrub* (found it at DeLu-MH.com) for exfoliating. It smells amazing and makes my skin feel so soft! I use it just about every time I shower on both my body and face.


----------



## reynescabruner (Aug 9, 2018)

Awesome! Reading through here helped me and I learn a lot of skin care tips. I usually just get my makeup using a makeup remover (Night tine) and cleanse my face with a facial soap or toner, then that's it. I can then go to sleep. However, I make sure to get a facial treatment once a week or thrice a month.


----------



## marta098 (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

For my routine to be honest, it's quite difficult to follow a routine skincare. Sometimes I become so extra careful for my skin and the other times I become so lazy that I even forget to apply moisturizer; but yes one thing I sure to use in my routine is a natural face makeup remover cloth. 

Not a single day when before going to bed I haven't used it. It's enough to take off the whole day dust and dirt from my face.

I would recommend you to use it.?


----------



## Jessica Maria (Aug 13, 2018)

*In the morning: Apply broad-spectrum sunscreen.* You’ve probably heard this before, but it’s worth repeating: Sun protection is a skin care routine must. In the morning, apply a sunscreen with an SPF of 15 or higher—after moisturizer but before applying makeup—as directed. You should reapply sunscreen at least every two hours or immediately after swimming or sweating. But sun protection doesn’t end at applying sunscreen. There are other measures you should take, too. Limit your amount of time in the sun (especially between 10 a.m. and 2 p.m., which are the sun’s peak hours), seek shade, and cover up exposed areas in long sleeves, pants, a broad-brimmed hat and UV-blocking sunglasses.

*At night: Remove your makeup.* Sleeping in your makeup isn’t exactly the best idea. When you sleep in your makeup, it can mix with the dirt and oil on your skin, leading to clogged pores. Keep a bottle of micellar water, on your nightstand for easy makeup removal. Micellar water is powered by tiny micelle molecules that cluster together to surround and lift away impurities from the skin’s surface. This micellar water removes even waterproof makeup and leaves skin with a hydrated feel. Simply saturate a cotton pad with micellar water and hold it over closed eyes for a few seconds before gently wiping to remove your mascara, eyeliner, and eyeshadow. You can also wipe the pad across your face.

*At night: Swipe on a peel pad.* Want a brighter-looking complexion? Think about adding a peel pad, such as the L’Oréal Paris RevitaLift Bright Reveal Brightening Daily Peel Pads, to your nightly skincare routine. The multi-ply textured pads physically resurface dead skin cells on skin’s surface to reveal the youthful-looking skin underneath. Smooth a pad over your face after facial cleanser and follow up with face moisturizer. Freshly revealed skin may be sensitive to sunlight, so set a reminder to apply broad-spectrum sunscreen and take other sun protection measures in the morning (as you’ve just learned, this is a skin care routine step you should never skip!).


----------



## Melissa Rebecca (Aug 14, 2018)

AM: Wash with tea tree oil mild face wash. Apply sunscreen. Makeup sometimes. PM: Wash with foaming cleanser (I like Alba Botanica brand), and apply vitamin C serum. Then, I moisturize with an organic pomegranate seed oil.  I use a bentonite clay mask once a week or so. It's funny that I finally just saw this thread now. I was in the middle of watching Pokimane's new show IRL where she goes into her morning routine and how she's starting a new makeup line. You guys might like it! Check it out: https://www.amazon.com/adlp/irl?ref=irlep1_lev_watch .


----------



## MariaK (Sep 20, 2018)

I really felt guilty because I haven't done crazy day and night skin care routines lately, just being dependent on the facial hub I've been addicted going.


----------



## hannahbanana123 (Sep 26, 2018)

Three words my friend, VIRGINIC...VIRGINIC....VIRGINIC!! incase you wanna check it out   (https://virginic.com/collections/body/products/body-butter-creamy-citrus?variant=8115156549674) --&gt; this is one of my favorite products that they produce, I feel really disgusting when my skin is too dry and this smells like heaven. Especially after taking a long shower and applying it, perfect home spa treatment..

Oh I forgot to add mention that virginic products are 100% natural and vegan which was hard for me to find those two combinations..best of both worlds i guess


----------



## Saachi Patnaik (Oct 18, 2018)

My daily skin care routine is simple. I always clean my face with the face wash after coming from outside. When I go outside in the morning I always apply broad-spectrum sunscreen lotion on my face and at night I put some olive oil on a cotton pad and gently massage the oil on the face to get rid of the makeup and dirt. Sometimes I go to the (http://www.bluedrake.in/) parlor for facial. This parlor provides good service to their customers. So I choose them.


----------



## dessmond (Oct 22, 2018)

i gently massage and then shower


----------



## Vivian Le (Oct 24, 2018)

I used to apply a hydrating essence under a hydrating serum along with a moisturizer and top it off face mist to help lock in moisture throughout the day. End result was I end up with flaky dry areas all around the face, my T-zone gets super oily and my makeup is just melted away. 
After scrapping all of my previous products and gave Rodan and Fields a true test, this is what I look like by the end of the day. I am truly amazed. My face and neck actually still feels hydrated. I am not seeing all the usual dry flakes around my forehead and lip area. I did not get oily around my T-zone. My makeup at the end of the day looks just like how I left the house this morning. And really, using the word makeup is a bit of a stretch because all I have on is a tinted sunscreen, finishing powder, little cheek blush and a little highlighter. 
A much simpler regimen that gave me better results that I've ever seen. 

Step by step:

1. Applied the Redefine toner. (I don't usually cleanse my face in the morning with actual cleanser, just water)

2. Applied Active Hydration Bright  Eye Complex around the eye, followed by the layer of Redefine Multi-Function Eye Cream

3. Applied Active Hydration Serum all over the face, followed by a layer of Redefine Triple Defense Treatment


----------



## tinamathers6 (Nov 2, 2018)

Anyone know what cryotherapy body sculpting is? It's also a good way to loose weight and have a good skin.


----------



## Perawatankulitkinclong (Nov 17, 2018)

https://www.perawatankulitkinclong.review/
Kulit sensitif adalah jenis kulit yang membutuhkan perawatan ekstra dan tindKulit sensitif adalah jenis kulit yang membutuhkan perawatan ekstra dan tindakan pencegahan karena lebih rentan terhadap infeksi kulit dan alergi. Dan keluhan yang paling umum bahwa perempuan dengan kulit sensitif berhubungan dengan pasca-cukur. Jadi, untuk membantu Anda, kami telah mencantumkan beberapa kiat cukur untuk anak perempuan dengan kulit sensitif.

1. Tips cukur untuk anak perempuan dengan kulit sensitif termasuk pembersih
Seperti yang kita semua tahu kulit sensitif membutuhkan perawatan dan perawatan ekstra karena jenis kulit ini lebih rentan terhadap infeksi dan flakiness. Dan itu juga akan mudah terpengaruh oleh debu, membuat kulit Anda lebih rentan terhadap pori-pori, komedo dan bahkan menyebabkan kusut yang menjadi hambatan untuk bercukur halus. Jadi, untuk mencegah hal ini, disarankan bahwa Anda harus membersihkan kulit Anda tiga kali dalam sehari. Plus, selalu mencoba menggunakan tisu pembersih dengan elemen alami atau pembersih alami.

Baca Juga
Cara Menggunakan 'Vodka' untuk Kecantikan dan Perawatan Kulit!
Lakukan dan Jangan Miliki Hak Bleach Anda
Cara Mendapatkan Kaki Cantik

2. Lakukan eksfoliasi untuk mengangkat sel kulit mati
Jika kulit Anda memiliki terlalu banyak rambut atau sel-sel kulit mati, pisau Anda dapat menangkap semuanya dan dapat menyebabkan iritasi. Jadi, menjadi lebih penting bahwa Anda mengelupas kulit Anda. Anda dapat menggunakan exfoliator alami seperti scrub gula atau kopi scrub. Tapi, bersikap lembut saat menggunakan exfoliator dan luangkan waktu Anda.

3. Gunakan pelembab untuk mencegah iritasi
Umumnya, kulit sensitif lebih kering dan tidak memiliki hidrasi yang dapat membuat proses pencukuran menjadi menyakitkan dan bahkan dapat menyebabkan reaksi kulit. Jadi, menjadi lebih penting untuk menjaga kulit Anda lembab karena membantu menjaga tingkat pH kulit Anda dengan menjaganya tetap terjaga dan lembut.

4. Jangan pernah mencukur ke arah yang berlawanan dari pertumbuhan rambut
Mencukur ke arah yang berlawanan dari pertumbuhan rambut adalah teknik yang sangat umum diikuti oleh wanita. Tapi, dalam kasus wanita dengan kulit sensitif, teknik ini dapat terbukti sangat menyakitkan dan menyebabkan ruam dan benjolan. Jadi, disarankan bahwa Anda harus mencukur ke arah yang sama dengan pertumbuhan rambut menggunakan pisau tunggal untuk mendapatkan pencukuran yang halus. Dan, lebih baik menghindari cukur jika Anda sudah memiliki luka atau cedera.

5. Bilas kulit Anda dengan air sebelum bercukur
Jika Anda memiliki kulit sensitif dan Anda mencukur kulit Anda ketika kering maka itu adalah kesalahan besar. Umumnya, kulit sensitif kering di alam yang juga merupakan penyebab utama masalah kulit dan infeksi. Dan untuk alasan ini, disarankan bahwa Anda harus pergi untuk bilas air 5 menit untuk membuat kulit Anda lembab dan bercukur dengan lancar

6. Gunakan alat higienis untuk mencukur
Jika Anda juga ingin menjaga alergi kulit dan infeksi, kebersihan adalah aspek penting untuk dipertimbangkan terutama dalam kasus kulit sensitif. Untuk mencegah infeksi dan alergi, sangat penting bagi Anda untuk menjaga pisau cukur tetap bersih. Pastikan Anda tidak menggunakan pisau yang sama setelah 3 hingga 4 penggunaan karena dapat menjadi kasar dan dapat menyebabkan pendarahan.

7. Jagalah kulit Anda pasca bercukur
Sangat penting untuk merawat kulit pasca bercukur agar tetap halus dan bersih. Banyak wanita dengan kulit sensitif mengeluh tentang sensasi terbakar, ruam kulit dan iritasi setelah bercukur. Jadi, untuk mencegah itu, kami telah mencantumkan beberapa tips untuk merawat kulit Anda.

• Selalu bilas kulit Anda dengan air dingin setelah bercukur.
• Jika Anda mengalami sensasi gatal atau menyengat, pastikan Anda menerapkan paket dingin.
• Pastikan Anda menggunakan gel aftershave. Dan jika Anda memiliki kulit yang sensitif, maka pilihlah pelembab alami seperti minyak kelapa, gel lidah buaya untuk memberikan efek menenangkan pada kulit Anda.
• Untuk mendapatkan bantuan dari segala jenis iritasi dan rasa sakit, Anda dapat menempatkan kain dingin di sekitar kulit Anda.
https://www.perawatankulitkinclong.review/2018/10/7-tips-cukur-untuk-wanita-dengan-kulit.html
https://www.perawatankulitkinclong.review/akan pencegahan karena lebih rentan terhadap infeksi kulit dan alergi. Dan keluhan yang paling umum bahwa perempuan dengan kulit sensitif berhubungan dengan pasca-cukur. Jadi, untuk membantu Anda, kami telah mencantumkan beberapa kiat cukur untuk anak perempuan dengan kulit sensitif.

1. Tips cukur untuk anak perempuan dengan kulit sensitif termasuk pembersih
Seperti yang kita semua tahu kulit sensitif membutuhkan perawatan dan perawatan ekstra karena jenis kulit ini lebih rentan terhadap infeksi dan flakiness. Dan itu juga akan mudah terpengaruh oleh debu, membuat kulit Anda lebih rentan terhadap pori-pori, komedo dan bahkan menyebabkan kusut yang menjadi hambatan untuk bercukur halus. Jadi, untuk mencegah hal ini, disarankan bahwa Anda harus membersihkan kulit Anda tiga kali dalam sehari. Plus, selalu mencoba menggunakan tisu pembersih dengan elemen alami atau pembersih alami.

Baca Juga
Cara Menggunakan 'Vodka' untuk Kecantikan dan Perawatan Kulit!
Lakukan dan Jangan Miliki Hak Bleach Anda
Cara Mendapatkan Kaki Cantik

2. Lakukan eksfoliasi untuk mengangkat sel kulit mati
Jika kulit Anda memiliki terlalu banyak rambut atau sel-sel kulit mati, pisau Anda dapat menangkap semuanya dan dapat menyebabkan iritasi. Jadi, menjadi lebih penting bahwa Anda mengelupas kulit Anda. Anda dapat menggunakan exfoliator alami seperti scrub gula atau kopi scrub. Tapi, bersikap lembut saat menggunakan exfoliator dan luangkan waktu Anda.

3. Gunakan pelembab untuk mencegah iritasi
Umumnya, kulit sensitif lebih kering dan tidak memiliki hidrasi yang dapat membuat proses pencukuran menjadi menyakitkan dan bahkan dapat menyebabkan reaksi kulit. Jadi, menjadi lebih penting untuk menjaga kulit Anda lembab karena membantu menjaga tingkat pH kulit Anda dengan menjaganya tetap terjaga dan lembut.

4. Jangan pernah mencukur ke arah yang berlawanan dari pertumbuhan rambut
Mencukur ke arah yang berlawanan dari pertumbuhan rambut adalah teknik yang sangat umum diikuti oleh wanita. Tapi, dalam kasus wanita dengan kulit sensitif, teknik ini dapat terbukti sangat menyakitkan dan menyebabkan ruam dan benjolan. Jadi, disarankan bahwa Anda harus mencukur ke arah yang sama dengan pertumbuhan rambut menggunakan pisau tunggal untuk mendapatkan pencukuran yang halus. Dan, lebih baik menghindari cukur jika Anda sudah memiliki luka atau cedera.

5. Bilas kulit Anda dengan air sebelum bercukur
Jika Anda memiliki kulit sensitif dan Anda mencukur kulit Anda ketika kering maka itu adalah kesalahan besar. Umumnya, kulit sensitif kering di alam yang juga merupakan penyebab utama masalah kulit dan infeksi. Dan untuk alasan ini, disarankan bahwa Anda harus pergi untuk bilas air 5 menit untuk membuat kulit Anda lembab dan bercukur dengan lancar

6. Gunakan alat higienis untuk mencukur
Jika Anda juga ingin menjaga alergi kulit dan infeksi, kebersihan adalah aspek penting untuk dipertimbangkan terutama dalam kasus kulit sensitif. Untuk mencegah infeksi dan alergi, sangat penting bagi Anda untuk menjaga pisau cukur tetap bersih. Pastikan Anda tidak menggunakan pisau yang sama setelah 3 hingga 4 penggunaan karena dapat menjadi kasar dan dapat menyebabkan pendarahan.

7. Jagalah kulit Anda pasca bercukur
Sangat penting untuk merawat kulit pasca bercukur agar tetap halus dan bersih. Banyak wanita dengan kulit sensitif mengeluh tentang sensasi terbakar, ruam kulit dan iritasi setelah bercukur. Jadi, untuk mencegah itu, kami telah mencantumkan beberapa tips untuk merawat kulit Anda.

• Selalu bilas kulit Anda dengan air dingin setelah bercukur.
• Jika Anda mengalami sensasi gatal atau menyengat, pastikan Anda menerapkan paket dingin.
• Pastikan Anda menggunakan gel aftershave. Dan jika Anda memiliki kulit yang sensitif, maka pilihlah pelembab alami seperti minyak kelapa, gel lidah buaya untuk memberikan efek menenangkan pada kulit Anda.
• Untuk mendapatkan bantuan dari segala jenis iritasi dan rasa sakit, Anda dapat menempatkan kain dingin di sekitar kulit Anda.
https://www.perawatankulitkinclong.review/2018/10/7-tips-cukur-untuk-wanita-dengan-kulit.html


----------



## Jinisha (Nov 20, 2018)

i feel the best time for skin care is at night. came across this link of products of night cream, have personally used and loved the results 

https://www.popxo.com/2018/05/the-best-night-creams-for-every-budget/


----------



## Mary McBride (Nov 21, 2018)

I haven't done any day and night skin care routine hahaha like seriously. But, reading this thread makes me think that I need to do it.


----------



## Tooth_Fairy (Nov 27, 2018)

As for me, Emulsifying Wax NF is what is making me feel alive during the day. My skin is partly oily and partly very very gentle, so when it becomes cold and windy outside, I just apply DIY emulsifying wax-containing lotion before coming outside.


----------



## Ghiabanana (Dec 5, 2018)

*Hi! my favorite skin pampering products are:*

Cherry Delicious (Black Cherry Face Scrub 8oz), Ancient Clay Face Wash 8oz, Ancient Minerals Cucumber Toner, and Adama Mineral Moisture Intense Daily Lotion 8oz - Vanilla Orange &amp; Shea Butter, and Body Butter with Argan Oil - Moroccan Pear. You will feel very clean and fresh after using these products. It will leave your skin soft and supple. One thing that I like is it is organic!! All natural and cruelty (free as in it is not tested on animals). You can have them for a very affordable price! 

http://www.adamaminerals.com/skin-care 

http://www.adamaminerals.com/skin-care/cleansers

http://www.adamaminerals.com/skin-care/moisturizer

*For my armpits: Black Cherry BOLD Deodorant*

I also recommend zionhealth's CLAYDRY Deodorants for a softer and feeling fresh armpits all day long! You guys can add this to your skin pampering routines. This is 100% organically made since it is aluminum free, paraben free, no sulfates, vegan, and one more thing is that it is not tested on animals (indeed a cruelty free product!).  　 This organic deodorant can save us from having cancers due to harsh chemically prepared deodorants.  So i switched and I bought them after I watched the video



and this one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkIgT7Wg-wU&amp;t=359s You guys can buy them here: https://www.adamaminerals.com/deodorant/New Formula It really works and indeed very effective and safe, it will keep you dry, and free of offensive odors. The powerful natural ingredients will work throughout the day and target bacteria at the source.


----------



## beuty_tips (Dec 6, 2018)

this is mydaily skin care 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/273561424631


----------



## lightningff13 (Dec 17, 2018)

> I always add few drops of lemon essential oil into my skin care.. to improve the skin whitening as well


you can buy essential oil online malaysia now too.


----------



## amberjamil99 (Dec 24, 2018)

My basic skincare routine only includes a few things that i practice day and night:


A moisturizer before sleep and after waking up.

A lip balm or a lipstick throughout the day, that keeps the lips moisturized.

Coconut oil on the dark circles before going to sleep.

I also get my skin cleansed by facial and polisher once a month.


----------



## lizagreene98 (Dec 26, 2018)

Well, we all use different cosmetics on daily basis  which someway or the other effects our natural skin. I would like to suggest here all time home made remedy for your regular skin care which my Grandma suggested me. Yes, I am talking about Fuller Earth (Multani Mitti). I have been using it since many years and the effects are actually very good. I would recommend to include Mltani Mitti as a part of your regular skin care. To get full details about the benefits which it can have on your skin you can read the following article.

https://www.popxo.com/2018/01/benefts-and-uses-of-multani-mitti/


----------



## minta (Jan 1, 2019)

hi ! 

At this moment in life, when you have to bear with this reality, you are bound to try to get a dry skin care or a complete remedy to this problem. It is sad to look at a horrible looking face in the mirror first thing in the morning. Vitamin E taken internally can be an effective eczema treatment with no side effects. Therefore, Vitamin E Oil can help in the treatment of Eczema.

https://chiltanpure.com/product/pure-vitamin-e-oil-best-price-buy-online/


----------



## Kim1725 (Jan 3, 2019)

I have been using the TimeWise set by Mary Kay for the last three months and I have noticed a ton of change in my face.  I have softer skin and some of my acne scars have faded.  I also have a tendency to have adult acne from time to time.  I am proud to say I have not had that be an issue.  I use the eye makeup remover at night and then the night time system which is the same as the day except it has a night cream.  The day cream has SPF 30 in it to also protect my face from the sun.  Being in Colorado and having horses... this means a great deal to me. 

www.marykay.com/klarock1725

View attachment 732609-TW3D-Corporate Ads-en-us.pdf


View attachment TimeWise-Miracle-Set-3D-Factsheet-en-us.pdf


----------



## AllieJ (Jan 12, 2019)

alinarussel said:


> *Skincare routine varies among different skin types. Before you build skincare routine, firstly you must know about your skin type. I personally prefer natural product for my skin such as aloe vera gel, coconut oils and also drink more water to keep your skin hydrated. *


I used to change my skincare products every few months as I could not find the right products for me. I now use only natural skincare and my skin has improved so dramatically. So happy I found the RIGHT products now, I wouldn’t change a thing now!   

I use products by LimeLife by Alcone, they are an all natural, paraben free, vegan, cruelty free brand.


----------



## Saachi Patnaik (Jan 17, 2019)

Nowadays all the girls are very skin protective. I am also very worried about my skin. Recently one month back I had suffered many problems for my skin, like skin roughing, pimples, dark spot etc. At that time I used my products and remedies for my skin after that also irritating. Then my friend told me the home treatment at that time I contacted Bluedrake for my skin treatment. After that, my skin was free from roughing also solving dark spot problems. Below I have mention how to keep your face clean daily.

1. Figure out what kind of skin you have.

2. Use a simple face wash twice a day.

3. Pat your skin dry with a clean towel

4. Use toners

5. Treat the skin around your eyes gently

6. Don't touch your face


----------



## awards (Jan 18, 2019)

http://skincarey.com/beauty-tips/celebrities-will-never-miss-this-skin-care-routine/

this skin care routine is best for overall skin health.


----------



## shomadhan (Jan 22, 2019)

While using facial cleanser, toner, serum, and moisturizer can be part of your twice daily skin care routine, there are certain steps in your skin care routine that only need to be done once a day—either in the AM or PM.


----------



## Francisca R. Hinson (Jan 30, 2019)

Finding a daily skin care routine that works for you can seem like be fun. With so-many skincare products available in the market, choosing the right one or combination might seem overwhelming. To make sure that your routine that you are choosing really works for you, you should first consider what type of skin you have. You can then put together a personalized regiment of cleansers, toners, moisturizers, defoliants, and masks. You will be delighted by your beautiful skin within a few months!


----------



## pooja_sharma143 (Feb 19, 2019)

Step 1: whine and grumble about the fact that I even need a whole damn routine...

AM:


Cerave foaming facial cleanser

Panoxyl benzoyl peroxide cream wash

Stridex pad, the high strength stuff in the red box

Cerave moisturizer

Biore sunscreen

PM:


Coconut oil to remove makeup if necessary

Cerave foaming facial cleanser

Differin gel

Cerave moisturizer


----------



## Lionesse Singapore (Mar 29, 2019)

Hello All,
I am Jess from Singapore. I am very concern about my skin care. I am always using quality brands and products for my skin care. I have used many skin care brands in my life but i like the most is "Lionesse Singapore" as this is exactly meets my skin type and serving what I am looking for. I really appreciate the quality of products that the brand is offering to beauty industry.

I  U Lionesse Singapore


----------



## Jay kapoor (May 11, 2019)

Reija said:


> What's your daily skin care routine?
> 
> Share your am and pm routine here and let's help each other out by giving ideas on skin care products that work. I thought it would be fun to get this type of thread going again. We used to have a similar and encourage all you lurkers to chime in too.  We are a community of beauty obsessed so let's help each other out because the beauty struggle is real right? Aren't we all looking for the best next thing in skin care? I've tried hundreds if not thousands of products and still try new ones only because I love to do it. I had my skin care set for a while but then got bored and started using different products again and not a day goes by that I don't at least window shop at Sephora.  :lol: I'm a huge fan of Korean skin care too but I just love skin care in similar and trying out new products is fun. I hope you all with join me in sharing our routines so that others can get information and ideas for theirs and we can all talk about what works and what doesn't.


Hi my suggestion is to keep follow these things as:

It is very important to maintain a balanced diet in your daily life to keep your skin glowing, but no need to stick with the diet chart, instead of this you should understand what to eat and what not to.

Here are some tips for you to follow every day to get more health benefits.


Drinking water is most important; it keeps your body hydrated.

Don’t skip breakfast

Include fruits, vegetables, rich in protein, food in your meal

Eat dairy products which are high in vitamins &amp; proteins and the food which gives you nutrients.

Avoid unhealthy lifestyle.






*1. Water*


Water will keep your system internally hydrated when you drink lots of water throughout the day. Drinking lots of water help to remove toxins from your body and keeps your skin glowing and reduces wrinkles &amp; fine lines and many skin problems.


*2. Turmeric*


Turmeric contains the anti-inflammatory compound, and its bio-active component has a medicinal property which helps to increase antioxidant capacity in your body. It is very helpful to cure disease and has a property to reduce the risk of cancer.


----------



## jhanvikapoor48 (May 17, 2019)

My daily skincare routine follows this routine - 

1. Try a three-day detox.

2. Add turmeric, aloe vera, cucumber, baking soda, papaya to your diet and use the face mask with the ingredients every alternate day.

3. Drink green tea, every single day.

4. Consciously add Vitamin C to your diet.

5. Massage your face with honey daily.

6. Exercise for at least 15 minutes, every day.

7. Drink coconut water.

8. Avoid fried or oily food. Eat at home.

9. Feel happy from within.  

I follow in these skin tips to keep your skin healthy and glowing all day long. I also in ayurvedic tips for skincare. They really work. If you want to know some ayurvedic tips to keep your skin glowing.


----------



## sophiajohnson (May 23, 2019)

I Follow this skin care routine..hope you find it helpful


STEP 1: CLEANSER. In the morning, start by splashing your face with warm water or, if you must, wash with a gentle face cleanser designed for your skin type.

TONER. ...

EYE CREAM. ...

SPOT TREATMENT. ...

MOISTURIZER. ...


----------



## sassyinpink (Jun 17, 2019)

and please stay out of the sun!

even if u are wearing hat or sunscreen....

i avoid the sun as much as possible


----------



## BayAreaBeautyBlogger (Jun 17, 2019)

In the AM I:


Cleanse

Tone

Apply a Serum

Apply an Eye Cream

Moisturize (Something with SPF)

In the PM I:


Cleanse with a Facial Oil

Cleanse with a Face Wash

Tone

Use a Sheet Mask

Apply an Eye Cream.

Depending on how my skin feels after removing the mask and allowing the essence to absorb into my skin, I'll follow up with a serum and/or moisturizer.


----------



## sanketp (Jun 22, 2019)

I start my day with healthy face wash. with lemon water. and end my day with Tretoin Cream which is help to prevent anti-aging.


----------



## dhara (Jun 25, 2019)

CLUELESS ABOUT FACE BLEACH? GET ALL THE DOPE HERE!



Apart from its distinct smell, *face bleach* has a lot of reputation surrounding it, some good and some not so. The claimed *benefits of face bleach* include removal of blackheads, pigmentation and tan. Most people even resort to bleaching to save themselves the pain of threading. But, how many of these are actually true? We’ll tell you the reality behind the jar of cream that promises to lighten your complexion.


----------



## Shubh Pandey (Jun 28, 2019)

When it comes to skincare, most of us tend to put more emphasis on face than on the rest of our body but keeping skin looking radiant from head-to-toe can also go a long way toward helping you look healthier and feeling more confident. so its important to keep care of your skin from head-to-toe so your whole skin kept velvety smooth. 


*My Morning Routine:-* First I step into a warm, relaxing shower and begin by cleansing my body with *Nargis Cleansing Shower* *Butter by Forest Essentials*, with its rich and creamy consistency, it deeply nourishes and cleanses your skin leaving a mild lingering fresh fragrance throughout the day. Then crucial and an often missed step to add to your skincare ritual is an Exfoliator. I prefer* Hydrating Sea Salt Crystal Rose Body by Forest Essentials* makes a great choice as it imparts unrivaled smoothness and a dazzling radiance to your skin. 

*My Evening and Night Routine:- *My evening routine is to first use *Forest Essentials **Soundarya Luminous Beauty** oil* for my skin. This oil nourishes the skin and leaves it with an iridescent gold shimmer. Before sleeping I apply* **Night Treatment Cream Sandalwood &amp; Saffron by Forest Essentials *which rejuvenating and nourish my skin.

I only prefer  Forest Essentials products for my skin because all these products are ayurvedic and natural with no chemicals and side effects.


----------



## dhara (Jul 3, 2019)

THE BENEFITS OF BAKING SODA FOR YOUR SKIN:


Using *baking soda for skin *issues can actually be pretty safe, especially since it is a naturally occurring compound that is found in abundant quantities in the form of the mineral ‘natron’.

Moving on to skincare, our team at BeBeautiful has curated a list of skin problems that this extraordinary compound could help treat (baking soda’s quite magical like that). So prop yourself on your couch, take a bite out of that mouth-watering muffin you just baked using baking soda.


----------



## Grichards (Jul 6, 2019)

I have a very simple 4 step process that has helped with my sensitive skin, after trying many different products from drugstores. I am am love with my regimen for both AM and PM uses. 




SOOTHE GENTLE CREAM WASH

I have have normal to oily skin, so I wet my  skin and gently message a thin layer of cleanser, rinse thoroughly and pat dry.
 

SOOTHE SENSITIVE SKIN TREATMENT

After cleansing, I apply a thin layer of treatment evenly over my face, avoiding the eyes, which I don't rinse off.


SOOTHE MOISTURE REPLENISHING CREAM

Then I apply thin layer of face cream evenly , avoiding the eye area and, again, I don't rinse off. 


SOOTHE MINERAL SUNSCREEN BROAD SPECTRUM SPF 30

Every AM I use thin layer of sunscreen, reapply every 2-3 hours if needed. 





I have a hydration serum, face masks, microdermabrasion paste, and eye cream I use when needed and depending on the time of year. ?

Your skin is your biggest organ, so top of eating clean, showering every other day, drinking a lot of water, and truly taking care of myself. A skincare routine isn't the end all be all, but its preventive steps (like physical activity, eating healthy) to avoid reversing damaged skin from not using sunscreens toners, moisturizer etc.


----------



## VivaGlow (Aug 24, 2019)

*Morning Routine*

Cleanse

Tone

Moisturize

Sunscreen

*Evening Routine*

Cleanse - I would switch this with exfoliating once or twice a week in two to three day intervals

Tone

Serum/Spot treatment creams

Moisturize

*Others*

Mask every week twice

Scrub the body twice a week

Body butter daily after shower


----------



## amberjamil99 (May 30, 2020)

My skincare routine changes according to the season. In summers i use sunscreen to protect my skin from the scorching heat of the sun and wash my face after every short while. Whereas in winter, i focus on moisturizing and hydrating it more. Other than this, a good face wash and exfoliator is also a must have.


----------



## vitaatozee (Jun 4, 2020)

*Cleansers *

Just like you wash your hair and body, it’s important to use a cleanser (made just for your face) to wash your skin. Rabach recommends cleansing twice daily. “Cleansing helps remove dead skin, reduce oils in acne prone skin, remove buildup of bacteria and yeast that live on the skin, remove pollutants that collect on the skin during the day, and remove all makeup, so pores do not get clogged.” she says. We think that’s motivation enough.


 


*Toner*

First things first: if you want to keep your routine quick, skip this step! If not, we like a toner to: 1. truly make sure the skin's got a perfectly clean canvas post-cleansing and 2. either add hydration or exfoliation to our routine. Dr. Rabach recommends making sure your toner is oil-free.


 


*Serum*

Serums are one of the best ways to address your personal skin concerns. "A VIta a to Zee Vitamin C serum is a skincare product designed to deliver a high concentration of a specific active ingredient to the skin," dermatologist Dr. Zeichner says, adding that they're usually designed to "perform a single job, whether that is to hydrate, protect, brighten, calm, or even the skin." It's important to make sure you're choosing a serum that's actually right for you. One thing dermatologists agree on is using an antioxidant serum (like Vitamin C) in the morning.


----------



## LadyOnFire212 (Aug 30, 2020)

Interesting read. I would try them soon.


----------



## mrapostle1 (Dec 10, 2020)

Im using Pixnor Face Cleansing Spin Brush every morning, I'm using 2 different toner.


----------



## cosmeticsmnf (Feb 22, 2021)

Thanks for asking.

The best way is to take care of the skin the first one is to clean the skin with a good quality cleanser after washing and use a good quality serum which is the best option for you to take care and the third is a moisturizer. It is very helpful for dry skin also and the fourth is sunscreen.


----------



## EstherSmelser (Apr 23, 2021)

My Daily Skin care Routine

Cleanse 
Tone 
Serum & Boost
Moisturise
Mask & exfoliate


----------



## SamanthaK40 (May 3, 2021)

I use 4 products
Lexi Noel Beauty face wash and natural makeup remover
Fresh rose hyaluronic acid deep hydration moisturizer
Shiseido wrinkle smoothing eye cream

So far they have worked pretty well!


----------



## Margaret1994 (May 26, 2021)

AM:
- Cleanse
- Tone
- Vitamin C Serum
- Eye Cream
- Moisturizer
- Sunscreen
PM:
- Cleanse
- Tone
- Serums
- Eye Cream
- Moisturize
- Face oil


----------



## Heidi Zullo (Aug 9, 2021)

cleansing, moisturizing, and applying sunscreen (at least SPF 30 and broad-spectrum). I cleanse then moisturize every morning and night. Serums, toners, exfoliants, and prescription treatments are applied after cleansing but before moisturizing.


----------



## Yajaira Peterson (Oct 15, 2021)

I buy all the products of one company, but I change it every time.
I use :
-cleanser 
-toner 
-cream
How many steps in your daily facial care?


----------



## osetara31 (Jan 14, 2022)

Hello! My daily skincare routine starts with cleansing my face with a mild face wash. Followed by a hydrating toner. Then I apply a thick moisturiser after that I apply my sunscreen and finally seal the deal with a hydrating lip balm.


----------



## OrangeAngel (Feb 22, 2022)

This isn't an easy thread to answer. I change my skincare routine every day. However, a good soap for your daily shower is a great solution


----------



## FlorenceDav (Apr 14, 2022)

*My Skin care routine -.*

Wash Face
Cleanse
Scrub (bi weekly)
Apply Serum (acne)
Moisturize 
Apply Sunscreen

*Every Weekend*

Apply fresh fruit juice after cleansing
Apply sheet mask / normal clay mask

*Once in 15 Days*
I do clean up / partial facial as I have an oily skin that requires to unclog the pores


----------



## Masque (Apr 14, 2022)

lilymartin said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I basically believe that you should wash your face with cold water 3 times in a day and then apply some lotion to it , you will see a change in your skin


Do you mean lotion is applied every after face wash? Thanks.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Apr 26, 2022)

This is our Make-up Removal Station in our trailer...


First thing we do at the beginning of the week is unpack and roll up our towels from our laundry service.








Then we soak the towels in distilled water, wring out the excess and place about 10-12 towels in our towel warmer and leave it on for the rest of the day.






The bin in front of the mirror contains all kinds of different make-up removers for the actors to choose from.

At the end of each day, this is the removal process that we use on all of our actors...

1) We place the warm wet towels over the actors' face and let it sit for about a minute and then slowly wipe the face. This helps break down the make-ups.

2) Then we take another fresh warm towel, add the correct pH remover to it and repeat step 1

3) Then we take another fresh warm towel and reapeat step 1 to help wipe away any residue.

4) In some cases, we also add leave-on skin care treatments to the actors when they leave for the day.

This is the standard make-up removal procedure that we use and it hasn't changed for decades.


----------



## Masque (Apr 27, 2022)

Neat to know how you do it for the actors. Those warm towels must feel so good.


----------



## Steffanie CLRK (Apr 29, 2022)

my skincare is minimal. my skin is normal but oily sometimes; zits (one-two) rarely and sometimes

am
- cleanse with cerave gel
- tonic elemis apricot toner (new for me)
- eyes cream with hyaluronic acid
- moisturizer konta collagen cream
- lip balm. i dont have a lovely)

pm
- cleanse with cerave gel
- tonic elemis apricot toner
- eyes cream with hyaluronic acid
- konta retinol night cream

i used serum with vitamin c, but it run out. I'm looking to change.


----------



## Masque (Apr 29, 2022)

Steffanie CLRK said:


> i used serum with vitamin c, but it run out. I'm looking to change.


What do you have in mind?

Thanks for sharing your makeup routine.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Apr 29, 2022)

Masque said:


> Neat to know how you do it for the actors. Those warm towels must feel so good.



Ohhh they do!... You can tell by their _sighs_, lol


----------



## Alicia Paul (May 1, 2022)

*Reasons you need daily skincare*
*Help your skin from shedding*

Even a glowing and beautiful skin sheds regularly. You never know when your skin cell starts shedding. But this is something regular. When one do not make a healthy choice, this is when the beginning to dull and imperfect skin starts appearing.

*Maintaining a healthy lifestyle*

When it comes to taking care of skin, this means one chooses to opt a healthy lifestyle. Having face wash in a proper manner every morning and night is indeed a healthy choice. The major reason behind is the fact that our skin bears all the dust and dirt every morning and throughout the night it rest like our souls. Having your *advanced skin care* combined with hair care and oral care enhances the beauty you intend to carry.

Follow a *proven skincare routine* because a healthier you is a happier you!!

“The beauty you carry turns out to be the confidence you can have”



> *Better to think before it’s too late*


When a human is born, his/her beauty is at it’s peak. Dark spots and acne do come with the age. Is it not better to think before it’s too early? Using face wash twice a day and applying a high-quality moisturizer is a healthy choice. Having it ignored may result in problems. Making a poor choice for your skin may leave a poor impact. 

*Choose according to your skin type*

Prior to making a choice for a face wash, it is essential to find out what skin type do you carry. Once you know, only then it is best for you to decide on a good moisturizer, sunscreen and other essential products for your face. Obviously, it is a good idea to keep your face and skin beautiful.

*Tips to keep in mind to follow a proven skincare routine*

No matter *combination skin *or normal, it is must for you to follow the face wash routine, i.e. twice a day.
Your dresser must carry a quality face moisturizer, toner, and sunscreen.
Read more


----------



## sabyolebeaute (May 12, 2022)

Follow This Skin care Routine Daily For best Results

1. Makeup Remover/Cleansing Oil
Do this step: At night only.

2. Cleanser
Do this step: Morning and night.

3. Eye Cream
Do this step: Morning and night.

4. Toner/Essence
Do this step: Morning and night.

5. Serum
Do this step: Morning and night.

6. Retinol
Do this step: At night only.

7. Moisturizer
Do this step: Morning and night.

8. Spot Treatment
Do this step: Morning and night.

Any Suggestions On this?

9. Face Oil
Do this step: Morning and night.

10. Sunscreen
Do this step: In the morning only.


----------



## Masque (May 12, 2022)

sabyolebeaute said:


> Any Suggestions On this?


How about good sleep and diet?


----------



## sabyolebeaute (May 13, 2022)

Yes agree with your point totally. A healthy diet can help you look and feel your best. Eat plenty of fruits, vegetables, whole grains and lean proteins. Beauty sleep is a real thing. Beyond getting the recommended seven to nine hours of sleep. Your Views on it?


----------



## Masque (May 14, 2022)

sabyolebeaute said:


> Yes agree with your point totally. A healthy diet can help you look and feel your best. Eat plenty of fruits, vegetables, whole grains and lean proteins. Beauty sleep is a real thing. Beyond getting the recommended seven to nine hours of sleep. Your Views on it?


Totally agree with you too. You said it all, thanks for the reply.


----------



## annag38.nyc (May 19, 2022)

Clean fash with unscented soap.
Cleanser
Moisturizer
My go-to everyday skin care routine.


----------

